# Air Duct clening.



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Looking for company/person that has the equipment to do a "whole house" air duct cleaning. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any insight or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. <o></o>


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

check with accutech carpet cleaning on the forum, he does this and gives a great price


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

FBF

will do, thanks for the reply


----------

